# Pennsylvania Thoroughbred Horse Show Association



## beccalovesherhorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Where are all the PA OTTBs at? 

The Pennsylvania Thoroughbred Horse Show Association has a lot to offer this year and definitely deserves more attention! The shows last year had no competition so let's change that! If you and your OTTB live in PA or close by I highly recommend looking at the prize lists for this years shows! Or if you just love OTTBs show your appreciation by liking their Facebook page!


Here's their official website which should have all the information you need about the association, membership, shows, etc:
Pennsylvania Thoroughbred Horse Show Association - Home


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

If they end up spanning to my western side I'd gladly become a member and show. My OTTB mare is amazing and a huge steal for $525, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

